# How do YOU apply Pre-Seed / Conceive Plus?



## mmlovepink

I know everyone has different methods of applying them, but I was wondering if you use your fingers (sorry tmi) and put it around your lady bits & inside or do you use an applicator?

I've been using an applicator, but I really don't know how much Conceive Plus to fill into the applicator... Any suggestions?

Is any method of applying them better?

xx


----------



## kalyrra

I usually use the applicator as soon as I get in bed, then hubby uses it by hand as a lubricant. (pre-seed)

The package recommends 3, but I usually only do 1-2 depending on how dry I am! more than that seems to leak out of me pretty quick!


----------



## mmlovepink

yeah a lot leaks out of me immediately after applying it! i start wondering whether there's any left up there!


----------



## kalyrra

mmlovepink said:


> yeah a lot leaks out of me immediately after applying it! i start wondering whether there's any left up there!

I try to put it in _after_ I'm in bed, and I usually have my hips elevated slightly... on a pillow or something... before I put it in now. It helps!


----------



## skeet9924

I use the applicator and only put about half in...I find it doesnt work as well on the outside parts...drys up fairly quickly


----------



## mmlovepink

yeah same. do you guys also apply it after BDing, you know, to help the swimmers along even more or do you only put it in before sex?


----------



## skeet9924

Only before for me..


----------



## XfairyhopesX

thanks for this thread i didint get many replied to mine so great info xxx


----------



## anneliese

I use the applicators around the most fertile days and usually fill it to about 2 and then also have my husband put some on himself externally, but that's just a personal thing and I don't really think it helps with sperm or anything. When I was running low on Preseed I used it externally like you would a normal lube, but I only did it that way because I hadn't ordered a new tube yet.


----------



## we can't wait

We haven't used it while TTC number two, but with number one I generally just had DH put some on himself externally. :blush:


----------



## mmlovepink

So can pre-seed/conceive plus actually help the sperm survive for longer or is it just to help them get to their destination?


----------



## mmlovepink

XfairyhopesX said:


> thanks for this thread i didint get many replied to mine so great info xxx

no worries :) im getting a lot of great info on here too! x


----------



## skeet9924

I think it allows them to travel easier .. It also doesn't affect the natural chemical ( sorry its 3:30 am and I tired can't think of what they are called) that allows the sperm to survive


----------



## rmsh1

It can make the environment more friendly for the sperm. If you do not produce much natural watery/EW CM, the pre-seed can create a better environment at the correct pH for the sperm to survive. Watery/EW CM is the right pH for sperm


----------



## rmsh1

Skeet could that be an implantation dip on your chart at 10dpo??


----------



## XfairyhopesX

i only did it just before hope that was ok xx


----------



## mmlovepink

thanks ladies!


----------



## kerryann24

Me and my partner have used conceive plus this month ,I had the tube not the applicators so it was a bit awkward lol, I am currently a week late for period so fingers crossed its worked just gotta wait as test says negative but in hoping its just a bit early to tell x


----------



## mmlovepink

:o good luck kerryann!! how comes you havent tested yet???? xx


----------



## mmlovepink

sorry kerryann, totally misread your post lol you have tested!!! :dohh: good luck anyway, hopefully it will be positive in a few days :) x


----------



## J.Kiera

Nice thread as I am thinking of getting one or the other & curious too.


----------



## kerryann24

Thanks mmlovepink il re test In a few days hopefully il get the result i want :) xx


----------



## hettious

I know its an old thread but wanted to know if it worked for you ladies since am trying conceive plus for the first time,don't have the applicator so will be using my fingers, should I wait 5mins or 15mins before having sex ? So confusing


----------

